# Hinata vs Kidomaru



## RedChidori (Dec 30, 2013)

Can Hinata beat Kidomaru if she was in the same situation as Neji? You decide!

Location: The Forest of Death
State of Mind: Both are IC but Hinata is a little more aggressive.
Starting Distance: 10 meters away
Knowledge: Kidomaru has prior knowledge of the Byakugan due to his fight with Neji, Hinata is aware of Kidomaru's Curse Mark but not to a point where she knows what he's going to do.
Restrictions: None.
Additional Info: This is War Arc Hinata, Kidomaru is in the state he's in when he fought Neji. EDIT: Also, regardless of it being filler, Hinata can use her Protection of the Eight Trigrams 64 Palms Jutsu.

So can Hinata beat the ninja version of Spiderman like her cousin? Or will Kidomaru leave Hinata in a web :sanji?

Please give a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY? DUEL !!!!!


----------



## Bonly (Dec 30, 2013)

Fight should go the same way as with Neji more or less. If Hinata goes in for CQC the Kido can use his Nenkin no Yoroi to survive like before. Kido can get away and set up some traps with kunais and spiders and he'll eventually hit and hit Hinata although it would be easier for Kido to hit Hinata as Hinata lacks Hakkeshō Kaiten. And Kido would finish her off eventually with his arrows unless Kido messed up(like against Neji at the end) and she manages to take advantage of it like Neji did. Only way I see Hinata winning is if she is constantly keeps up the pressure after her first failed attack, or she gets lucky, otherwise Kido should win.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 30, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Fight should go the same way as with Neji more or less. If Hinata goes in for CQC the Kido can use his Nenkin no Yoroi to survive like before. Kido can get away and set up some traps with kunais and spiders and he'll eventually hit and hit Hinata although it would be easier for Kido to hit Hinata as Hinata lacks Hakkeshō Kaiten. And Kido would finish her off eventually with his arrows unless Kido messed up(like against Neji at the end) and she manages to take advantage of it like Neji did. Only way I see Hinata winning is if she is constantly keeps up the pressure after her first failed attack, or she gets lucky, otherwise Kido should win.



Wait, Hinata can't use Kaiten? I didn't know that !!! What about Protection of the Eight Trigram Sixty Four Palms? Can that defend her from Kido's spider + kunai onslaught? Would that provide as a substitute defensive manouver in Hinata's case since she can't use Kaiten?


----------



## Bonly (Dec 30, 2013)

RedChidori said:


> Wait, Hinata can't use Kaiten?



So far she hasn't shown it so if she can use it, she's keeping it on the down low lol.



> I didn't know that !!! *What about Protection of the Eight Trigram Sixty Four Palms?* Can that defend her from Kido's spider + kunai onslaught? Would that provide as a substitute defensive manouver in Hinata's case since she can't use Kaiten?



I have no clue what that is lol.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 30, 2013)

Bonly said:


> So far she hasn't shown it so if she can use it, she's keeping it on the down low lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no clue what that is lol.



They have a page on that technique on Narutopedia, check it out.


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 30, 2013)

Hinata stomps she mastered juho soshiken meaning that techniqes genin Neji used are nothing, but child's play to her. She also has air palm so tactic kidomaru used agains Neji won't work here. CQC is pure stomp in her favor.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Dec 30, 2013)

her byakugan perceptual range has the greatest distance feat in the manga of any doujutsu user. So no blindsiding nonsense this time; ''failed attacks''??...  
(hunt for Itachi arc)

No...

Kidomaru ''tactical stuff'' is screwed until he summons, at which time air palms rape the summon & summoner.

Hinata wins high diff. because of his Cs2 durability/chakra repellant armor; she'll eventually crush him into a tree a for K.O.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2013)

Kidomaru wins with mid difficulty.
Hinata does not have Rotation, which was one of the best weapons that Neji had against Kidomaru (her Protection Palms jutsu is filler, so is disregarded unless you specify in the OP, OP), so this immediately puts her at a disadvantage. She is also still below SRA Neji's skill in general, as she barely managed to pull off the 64 Palms, so this again suggests that Kido is going to outclass her.

The one advantage she has that SRA Neji did not, is that she has a long range jutsu in her Wind Palm. She could potentially catch Kido off guard with it, and use it defensively if she has to, but if she is swarmed from all sides, there's only so much defending it can do.




SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Hinata stomps she mastered juho soshiken meaning that *techniqes genin Neji used are nothing, but child's play to her*. She also has air palm so tactic kidomaru used agains Neji won't work here. CQC is pure stomp in her favor.


I'm sorry? Hinata could barely pull off one of the 'child's play' techniques that Genin Neji could do, let alone master it. She also can't use Rotation, which Genin Neji figured out on his own.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> Hinata stomps she mastered juho soshiken meaning that techniqes genin Neji used are nothing, but child's play to her. She also has air palm so tactic kidomaru used agains Neji won't work here. CQC is pure stomp in her favor.



what -JT- said + we dont even know the effects of it! she didnt hit pain,and against the juubi clone it was offpaneled


----------



## J★J♥ (Dec 30, 2013)

Naiad said:


> what -JT- said + we dont even know the effects of it! she didnt hit pain,and against the juubi clone it was offpaneled



*Juuken* is all about chakra manipulation and so far *Juho Soshiken* is most complicated technique used by Hyuuga and yes Hinata should and is able to use any technique used by pre skip Neji she even mastered *Air Palm* she has two high class techniques that pre ts Neji was unable to use logicaly she should be able to use lesser *Juuken* techniques such as Kaiten and 64 strikes.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 30, 2013)

Hinata has air palms she seals his chakra points then juukens him until his organs explode.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 30, 2013)

I think air palm makes a difference.  It gives her a long ranged defencive jutsu that can't be sealed like rotation can, not that she has rotation to begin with, anyway.  She can use that to deflect the arrows in the situations where Neji could not, and doesn't need to get as close.  She also did a pretty good job of deflecting and evading Juubi splinters.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 30, 2013)

Current hinata can defeat kidomaru


----------



## Shariwin (Dec 30, 2013)

Hinata is on par with now diseased neji...
This isn't even a fight!!!


----------



## Naiad (Dec 30, 2013)

Air palm is said to be Short- Midrange only


----------



## -JT- (Dec 31, 2013)

SaCrEdpOoL said:


> *Juuken* is all about chakra manipulation and so far *Juho Soshiken* is most complicated technique used by Hyuuga and yes Hinata should and is able to use any technique used by pre skip Neji she even mastered *Air Palm* she has two high class techniques that pre ts Neji was unable to use logicaly she should be able to use lesser *Juuken* techniques such as Kaiten and 64 strikes.



Why didn't Hinata use Rotation alongside Neji/Hiashi then? Or to protect Naruto rather than use herself (and later Neji) as a human shield?


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 31, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Kidomaru wins with mid difficulty.
> Hinata does not have Rotation, which was one of the best weapons that Neji had against Kidomaru (her Protection Palms jutsu is filler, so is disregarded unless you specify in the OP, OP), so this immediately puts her at a disadvantage. She is also still below SRA Neji's skill in general, as she barely managed to pull off the 64 Palms, so this again suggests that Kido is going to outclass her.
> 
> The one advantage she has that SRA Neji did not, is that she has a long range jutsu in her Wind Palm. She could potentially catch Kido off guard with it, and use it defensively if she has to, but if she is swarmed from all sides, there's only so much defending it can do.
> ...



Basically this ends the thread.


----------



## Baroxio (Dec 31, 2013)

It's not just Kaiten that allowed Neji to do as well as he did,  but everything about Kaiten. Specifically, the ability to emit chakra from every point on his body.

Without that ability Kidomaru seals her arms and that's the end of it.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 31, 2013)

We have to remember that they start off only 10 meters from one another. At the start of Part II Hinata had a 3.5 in taijutsu and a 2.5 in speed - both stats have likely increased fairly dramatically since then. Part II Hinata is easily as strong as Part I Neji was - if not stronger, because even though she doesn't have the ability to use the Rotation, she packs a much greater offence than him by virtue of her Twin Lion Fists, as well as a Byakugan with a much greater field of vision than his (it was better than Neji's even in Part II). 

Let's also not forget that Hinata's regular jyuuken strikes pack enough physical power to reset/dislocate bones, and if her Sixty Four Palms was combined with the Twin Lion Fists Kidomaru's Sticky Gold Armour would definitely shatter (considering it was already cracking when hit by Neji's _weaker version_). 

Honestly, I think he'll be dead before he gets the chance to access CS2, because even though he'll try to avoid CQC given his full knowledge, Hinata is also aware of his curse mark seal and (given that she's slightly aggressive under these stipulations) will probably be going in for the kill from the outset of the match. When he jumps off into the bushes she will follow him, and when he fires projectiles at her she'll fire them straight back with the Hakke Kusho (a jutsu he has no knowledge on).

Also, she did well in _repelling_ and _reacting to_ the plethora of wood spikes thrown at her by the Juubi (which were _faster_ than Kidomaru's projectiles), so I imagine she could do the same here. Her Air Palm is sufficiently large enough to blow away attacks assuming they're coming from a single direction. If Kidomaru fires his spiders at her, she merely has to blow them away before they start _to surround_ her. Initially they are released in a single direction, and as such, I don't believe they will  give her any trouble. 

Anyway, there isn't much point writing a thesis here - I believe he dies before he gets to go CS2.

*Edit:* As for Hinata not being able to use the Jūkenpō Ichigekishin, I would still firmly be under the impression that being trapped in a web/having her arms bound would not put her down. Besides the fact that she should have sufficient reaction speed to repel such an attack before it hits,  she should be capable of releasing chakra from _a few_ points in her body, even if its just her arms to break the binds. I say this because she has high chakra control, and given that the hardest point in the body to focus chakra to is the feet, it should in theory be easier to release chakra in other points in the body.​​


----------



## Baroxio (Dec 31, 2013)

Current Hinata still pales in comparison to Part 1 Neji in most relevant stats, as well as in Jyuken skill. Her reactions and vision range are decent, but she hasn't shown the ability to keep up with the spam Kidomaru proruces when the fastef and more skilled Neji could not.

Furthermore, Hinata hasn't practiced releasing chakra from places other than her hands or feet. It's not something she can pick up on the fly when Tenten tells us that such a skill is foreign even to most Jounin.

Worst of all, without this ability she has no way of deflecting an attack on her blindspot, which Kidomaru has knowledge of. 

I'm not saying that this battle is a stomp, but Kidomaru was an opponent that Neji couldn't have beat without Kidomaru's own overconfidence. Without a huge portion of Part 1 Neji's power and physical abilities at most on par with him, Hinata really doesn't have a chance to win without Kidomaru giving it to her.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 31, 2013)

TC, at least give her the filler 64 Guard. I love one-sided match-ups as much as the next guy, but...


----------



## Baroxio (Dec 31, 2013)

As awesome as her filler move may be, it won't change a thing once her hands are sealed like Neji's were.

Let's not forget that the only reason the entire SRA squad wasn't wiped out was because Kidomaru messed around instead of killing them.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 31, 2013)

Kidomaru will still win, but it won't be a stomp. That's all I care about.


----------



## RedChidori (Dec 31, 2013)

Hinata can now use her 64 palms guard move


----------



## Risyth (Dec 31, 2013)

Kido wins, low-mid. 

10m just makes it too hard for her to close in.


----------



## Shariwin (Jan 1, 2014)

Risyth said:


> Kido wins, low-mid.
> 
> 10m just makes it too hard for her to close in.



Are you joking right now?  

War arc Hinata is on par to now diseased Neji, who beat Kido when he was a fucking genin.  
Lets also not forget that he found the byakugun's blind spot with dumb luck!  There isn't even a good chance that would happen again!

This is no contest whatsoever!


----------



## -JT- (Jan 1, 2014)

War Arc Hinata can barely perform techniques that Neji mastered alone as a Genin


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Even assuming she has the same battle prowess/ability as Neji did in that fight (and lol at best she has attained such only recently), it is doubtful. Neji won because of his tactical/strategic intelligence, no evidence Hinato has such.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 1, 2014)

Shariwin said:


> Are you joking right now?
> 
> War arc Hinata is on par to now diseased Neji, who beat Kido when he was a fucking genin.
> Lets also not forget that he found the byakugun's blind spot with dumb luck!  There isn't even a good chance that would happen again!
> ...



yeah...okay. lol


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 1, 2014)

-JT- said:


> War Arc Hinata can barely perform techniques that Neji mastered alone as a Genin



This. And she hasn't show the same general skill, flexibility, smartness and swiftness than genin Neji showed.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 2, 2014)

Seems many are disregarding




_The trick that connects the 64 palms, to push forward without fear._

Hinata has achieved this, broken that barrier as that was the first time using the technique in actual combat, and even states she will connect it again in succession combined with Twin Lion Fist, causing _lil Juubi_ to shit itself.

LMFAO @ someone able to create bigass chakra Nemean Cestus getting her hands sealed. Her range negates any strategy, even if he uses his armor to block her chakra her blows are still strong enough to manipulate his bone structure. And also, she's outlasted her jounin cousin in stamina, able to watch his back, take overwatch during the night as he rests his burned out byakugan and then fight separate from her comrades pretty damn handily the next day. Anyone honestly claiming she's not beyond Genin Neji's level just because she's yet to show Kaiten is just fooling themselves.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 2, 2014)

Well...you could've insulted us much worse, I guess.


----------



## Baroxio (Jan 2, 2014)

Shariwin said:


> Are you joking right now?
> 
> War arc Hinata is on par to now diseased Neji, who beat Kido when he was a fucking genin.
> Lets also not forget that he found the byakugun's blind spot with dumb luck!  There isn't even a good chance that would happen again!
> ...



Dumb Luck? WTF are you talking about? 

Kidomaru's analysis and breakdown of the Byakugan's blindspot was the clearest example of the scientific method in action throughout this entire manga. 

Not as if it matters, since he has knowledge of it here, can hide in it here, and can attack it here all from the getgo.

Without Kaiten and the ability to release chakra from every point in her body, she can't deflect lethal attacks to that specific area like Neji could. A single attack that she can't see coming would be the end of her.

There's even the possibility that Hinata doesn't even know of the Byakugan's limitations, as we actually see Neji training his vision range and blindspot even before the SRA. We never see Hinata doing the same.

Furthermore, Neji required time to analyze Kidomaru's webs, find the weak point in them and cut through them with Jyuuken. Without the rest of the SRA and Naruto's Kage Bunshin buying her time, Hinata might not eve learn how to cut through Kidomaru's webs before he kills her.

There is literally no way Hinata can win this battle if PIS/CIS is off.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 2, 2014)

OP allows Shugo Hakke, which pretty much makes it a stomp due to how broken the technique is.

But ummm.....

Starting distance: 10 meters

Hinata's byakugan range: at the least 10 KILOMETERS. And it was 1km before she even fought her cousin in the Chuunin Exams.

Hinata, heiress of the Hyuuga clan, wouldn't know of her own doujutsu's weakness? You're fooling yourself again.

The blindspot only had relevance that one battle and solely to give Kidomaru an edge. Hinata wouldn't give him time to exploit it. He's getting a Hakke Kusho to the face and getting ate by lions.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 2, 2014)

Shugo Hakke?

That's not a number....


----------

